# Trying to access Internet but nothing happens !

## dponch

Hi,

I'm trying to access Internet but I can only connect to local network!

My config:

Gentoo 1.4 r6

Celeron 2GHZ

MB: ASUS P4P800S

onboard: ... ethernet card 10/100!

When I try a ifconfig, I only have informations for "lo" iface (local network, I suppose)

So I guess my ethernet card is not configured! How do I do that?

I have emerge the e100 drivers but I can't modprobe them! Always get some errors like "unresolved blah blah ..."

And I tryed to add a route to the iptable but the network mask is not valid !!!

Anyone to help me?

Thanks for all,

ponch

----------

## Linuxser

Step by Step said an old song...

First:

What type of ethernet have you? Realtek RTL8100C 10/100Mbps LAN

Look in your kernel config to find the proper module, be careful, there are many RTL modules, pick the exactly.

Second:

What type of connection you use?

I supposed is some broadband type, right..

Are you readed the networking chapter in the install guide?? yes/no

yes= are you sure the net.eth0 is in default level and/or you just edited the /etc/conf.d/net proper for you connection??

no= read a little more...

If no worked after that, pls post the error messages

----------

## dponch

Hi,

as it was late, I didn't take the time to have a look on the asus wensite which gives the ethernet type on my MB.

http://france.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=P4P800S&langs=06

So I guess I will have to recompile my kernel if I don't have the right package? Or should I emerge some package corresponding to my ethernet card?

(I'm new to Linux world so excuse my ignorance   :Wink:  )

Thanks!

----------

## dponch

I would like to add some informations ...

As I said in the first post, I can ping all the machines on the local network! So I wonder how I can do this if the ethernet card is not well configured? 

And I don't remember seeing any config files for the eth0 or something else ... 

When I do a "route add" (giving my IP, netmask and the gw) an error message says the 000000ff mask is not valid !!! I guess it's normal 'cause I don't have any config file for the eth0 (which doesn't exist!!) ...

Any ideas ?

----------

## fleed

How can you ping anything, other than 127.0.0.1, if you don't have the network up? What do you get when you ping a host on your local net (please post)? What do you get when you do ifconfig (also post, please)? What do you get when you do route? What do you have set in /etc/conf.g/net? What happens when you do /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start?

----------

## cruise

"emerge genkernel"

"genkernel --config"

Amongst the many kernel configuration options genkernel provides, you'll find one for network adapaters - ensure the correct module for your network card is selected (either built in or as a module). Quit, save, and wait for the kernel to be rebuilt.

"vi /etc/conf.d/net" (mind typo in previous post) - check the settings for your card are coorect (ie. if you have a static IP, set it here. If you have one assigned, specify DHCP for eth0).

"rc-update add net.eth0 default" - this makes sure your network card is being initialised on startup.

reboot. then "ifconfig -a". Do you have eth0 listed with an IP address? If so, then it should be working...

----------

## dponch

Ok,

So when I do a "ifconfig" I can only see "lo" (said in previous post) and I could assign to this "lo"  the 192.168.0.10 IP address !!

I don't know how I can reach the other machines on my network! It seems so weird but it does! 

Moreover this problem, I try to compile the kernel with the right modules (realtek, e100, ...) but now another problem appears ...

```
Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root ...
```

I guess I did something wrong in my menuconfig but I don't know what! (maybe it's in the menuconfig)

By reading posts on the net, the problem could be from my grub.conf!?

So I can't test my new modules! No kernel, no ethernet   :Wink: 

Lol linux and newbies is very ... fun   :Very Happy:   (laughing of myself)

thx

----------

## s1lver

 *dponch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When I try a ifconfig, I only have informations for "lo" iface (local network, I suppose)
> 
> ponch

 

lo isn't local network, it's the loopback and should have 127.0.0.1. You should look for the eth0 and eth1 interfaces and configure one of them to access the Internet and othe other onet o access you LAN.

----------

## dponch

ok ok that's right! (I didn't know exactly what is was!)

But if I do a "ifconfig -a" I have all the interfaces and I have more exactly:

- lo

- eql

- sti0

- tap0

but no eth0 nor (is it misused or not?) eth1...

I'm unable to load no ethernet drivers... If I do 

```
# emerge -k e100

#modprobe e100
```

I have lots of errors that say "... unresolved symbols" and "unable to locate e100 module."

As I said, I think it's weird I can ping my router on 192.168.0.1 !!! Especialy if I haven't any ethX ...

Somebody could explain to me?

Thx.

----------

## fleed

I think you're just pinging yourself   :Laughing: 

You first need to get your hardware running before you can get anywhere. What error message do you get when you try modprobe? Are you sure e100 is the right one for your card?

----------

## dponch

 *fleed wrote:*   

> I think you're just pinging yourself  
> 
> 

 

So it's the "lo" that's answering me? what a strange method ... I'm allowed to send packets on a "virtual net" ? ...

 :Shocked: 

so what's the deal to make a realtek ethernet card work on the computer?

Thx

----------

## fleed

Enable the realtek modules when you're building the kernel!

Go to /usr/src/linux

Type make menuconfig

Go to Network Device Support.

Then go to Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

Then find your realtek card and type M to set them to build as modules

Exit making sure you're saving your config.

then do: make dep ; make modules modules_install

Wait while it builds.

Then try modprobe 8139too and if you're lucky it will work. After that make sure your settings in /etc/conf.d/net are correct and do: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start.

Also, read the fine manual next time!

----------

## mizery de aria

I not only read the fine manual, but I literally followed it step by step.  My choices and issue is detailed at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=692515#692515

I'm still researching trying to find the issue to my problem.

----------

## parisdreams1

I had the same problem with an ASUS motherboard (I think P4S533-VM) and an SiS 900 onboard LAN.  My troubles disappeared when I turned off "PnP OS" in the BIOS.  The BIOS then properly assigned IRQs to each component and Gentoo recognized the card.

Also, if that doesn't work, try turning off ACPI support when you boot gentoo.  I don't know if you're installing or have already installed.  If installing, type "gentoo noacpi" and see if that helps.  ACPI support has been known to interfere with NIC cards.

Definitely try the BIOS trick first.  HTH

----------

